# On1 launches NoNoise AI plugin



## mcasan (Jul 7, 2021)

On1 released their NoNoise AI plugin for LrC, PS, and other host editors.     ON1 NoNoise AI 2021 – ON1

It joins Topaz DeNoise, DxO PureRaw, and other standalone apps that address noise reduction and sharpening of images.

This first release is a standalone plugin.    It will incorporated into their 2022 version of PhotoRaw later this year.

Makes me wonder if/when we will see Adobe step up their noise reduction and sharpening function set.


----------



## tspear (Jul 7, 2021)

Probably never.
Denoise is well covered by third parties and has been for years. It does not offer a differentiation in terms of the product.
Most of the features I see Adobe add fall into two buckets.
1. Catch up to competitive products (e.g. facial recognition)
2. Something not covered by the DAM competition (e.g. Super resolution)

Tim

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcasan (Jul 7, 2021)

How sad that Adobe seems to be giving away the advanced sharpening and noise reduction market area.   It is not as if they don't have the resources to build those features.   Those other companies are tiny compared to Adobe.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jul 7, 2021)

mcasan said:


> How sad that Adobe seems to be giving away the advanced sharpening and noise reduction market area.   It is not as if they don't have the resources to build those features.   Those other companies are tiny compared to Adobe.


True, but resources are always limited relative to goals and ambitions, even at the largest companies.  The bean counters will always ask the question, "How much more revenue will this feature get for us?"  Either to do internal development or buy one of those companies.


----------



## tspear (Jul 7, 2021)

PhilBurton said:


> True, but resources are always limited relative to goals and ambitions, even at the largest companies.  The bean counters will always ask the question, "How much more revenue will this feature get for us?"  Either to do internal development or buy one of those companies.


Or ignore it. 
I have found that as my equipment has gotten better, I use denoise/sharpening less and less.   If I go back to older images, mostly jpegs from point and shot, or early camera phone images I made much more use of these kinds of tools. In fact I have not used a third party denoise/sharpen except on a trial basis for a few years. I just changed cameras a couple weeks ago, and I actually have yet to use any denoise or sharpening tools. Now, i only have taken just over a thousand images so far, and will likely only keep a hundred or so, but I am finding I am doing a lot less editing/tweaking trying to fix the pixels. I do more cropping, and dynamic range/color adjustments than I ever did before though.


----------



## Zenon (Jul 15, 2021)

Adobe could probably buy one if the NR plug-in companies with one weeks earnings. DXO would be nice.  NoNoise is not to bad but Topaz just snuck in version Denoise 3.2. It's pretty darn good and does a better job of preserving colours.

I'm still waiting for Adobe too. Just added a comment to a thread I started in 2019. It would be nice to have NR Sensei work in RAW.  

https://feedback.photoshop.com/conv...tion-feature-request/5f5f46144b561a3d427295da


----------

